# [Japanese NR] Mitsuki Gunji 7.03 3x3xs3 ingle



## joey (Feb 5, 2012)

[youtubehd]hLjjNjvC19s[/youtubehd]



D U2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 L D F R D2 F2 R' D2 B2 L2 R'

x' // inspection 
R' U2 x' U R U L2 // Xcross 
y' d R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair 
d R U' R' d R' U R // 3rd pair 
L' U L // 4th pair 
R' U' F' U F R // OLL 
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.03	46	6.54	49	6.97[/COLOR]
Cross+1	1.77	6	3.39	7	3.95
F2L	4.77	25	5.24	28	5.87
LL	2.26	21	9.29	21	9.29
```


----------



## Kaktus (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 5, 2012)

lol xcross. Any idea what other people got on this scramble?


----------



## Sillas (Feb 5, 2012)

Easy X-cross. T-perm, full solve. Nice.


----------



## jaywong88 (Feb 5, 2012)

wow...nice
what a speed..
hope that i can do the same..


----------



## zeri (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice!
my solution for this scramble
x2 R' F2 L U2 L U L R 
U' L' U L d L U' L' 
U' R U R' U R U R'
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 5, 2012)

That solution was incredible! 

おめでとう 郡司さん!


----------



## D-Faze (Feb 5, 2012)

The best asian reaction ever!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 5, 2012)

My favorite Asian cuber 

Congrats Gunji. Next time 5 times 7.xx sec


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 7, 2012)

Fist pumps!


----------



## pdilla (Feb 7, 2012)

Whoooo. Nice


----------



## CuberMan (Feb 7, 2012)

congrats!!! nice reaction XD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice!

Anyone else think he looks a lot like a young Keanu Reeves?


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Feb 7, 2012)

Epic thread. :tu


----------

